# Almost divorced



## josephelectric55 (9 mo ago)

H


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Sorry for your situation, not enough information other than to say, you are where you are and all you can do is take care of yourself for your own and your child's sake. 

You will get over the divorce


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

What happened? Why she wanted divorce?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Listen man, as hard and heartbreaking that is, now is not the time to spend it mopping like a teen after losing his first puppy love. She is divorcing you, so on that premise alone you should be taking a dose of reality. 
You need to get it through your head that if she's not yet, she eventually will be with another man. That's reality; understand that there's nothing that you can do about it. Just accept it. As hard as it may be.
What you need to do is exercise, sleep well, don't drink, occupy your mind with tasks throughout the day. Socialize (even if you don't feel like it), get back into your old hobbies, whatever it takes to see yourself occupied. As far as the divorce, just keep concentrated on the best outcome for you and your children. 
Don't show her any emotions, keep it business like at all time. Minimize contact with her, keep it simple through texts, and only child relate. Do not go through the divorce proceeding with her let the mediator (s) take care of that. if you are or are thinking of doing the "pick me dance" sadly, in her eyes you will come across as a weak man. That's not appealing nor enticing in the least to women, on the contrary is a put-off. Whatever the reason (s) of the divorce for her is over if you guys are at this stage. Women seldom if ever revert back emotionally once they are not longer in love with you.

lastly, give time time. Time and distance are the ultimate equalizer that heals all wounds. Even if you don't want to believe or accept it right now, indifference will be reached by you at certain point in your life, and that's what you should be aiming for.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thread closed because OP deleted content. 

@josephelectric55 If you need help, please ask. We'll be here for you.


----------

